

QuickCheck by example: Number theory and Okasaki's red-black trees - lelf
http://matt.might.net/articles/quick-quickcheck/

======
exo762
Have used open-sourced QuickCheck equivalent for Erlang, called PropEr. Great
exercise in abstract thinking. Although testing stateful machines in scenarios
where time matters turned out to be very hard.

~~~
jlouis
Time is fun. You have to essentially mock it. Write a system in which you can
control how time advances and then define your postconditions in the stateful
system such that time is not violated. I have an approach here, taken for the
'fuse' project in Erlang (Using the commercial version of Quviq QuickCheck):

[https://github.com/jlouis/fuse/tree/master/eqc_test](https://github.com/jlouis/fuse/tree/master/eqc_test)

